# Priming OLD plaster walls! What is the best?



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

If you are about to paint a previously-wallpapered surface, just make sure the old paste is off - otherwise you'll have a rough surface that no paint or primer will hide. I gather you are not having problems removing the old paper but once you get down to the first layer, there may be paste remnants left on the wall; now fortunately, they use a cellulosic paste back then which is easily re-emulsified back to paste with soap and water. Use a stiff brush or a sponge, perhaps a scraper...

Then prime with the product you choose. 

But you say 'old plaster' i.e. cement-based wall treatment that has old paint on top of it. What you would be looking for is a primer that makes the adhesion of the new paint uniform - you don't need a filler because there is already paint on there. So, given you have a smooth, clean surface to start with, scuff it up a bit with sandpaper and wash it with TSP. Then apply a good quality acrylic primer to make the subsequent layers of paint stick well, resist scuffing, are washable and 'jam-resistant'. 

Like BMs "Fresh Start"...my favorite.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

After removing the wallpaper clean the walls well with tsp making sure to get any wallpaper residue off. Make any repairs necessary to the walls. Apply a good fast drying oil base primer, I usually lightly screen sand the walls after I prime with a pole sander and drywall screen, then apply 2 coats of a 100% acrylic paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gardz will work just fine


----------

